# Help: Tips first visit to symphony tonight



## dawgvet (Mar 15, 2009)

Decided to take the plunge and bought symphony tickets for the Atlanta Symphony Orchestra tonight. Neither of us have ever been to a symphony performance before. I would like any tips, do's/don'ts, etiquette, dress, etc. from any symphony veterans. 
Thanks,
Jedidiah


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Dress can vary dramatically depending upon the night and the particular city. In Dallas, I see everything from dinner jackets to jeans. I would wear a suit--at a minimum, a sport coat.

Do not applaud unless and until the conductor lowers his hands to his sides. If there is a pause and his hands are raised, the piece is not over.

Enjoy.


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

I play with a group that performs at symphony functions (ie the background music during the symphony tea or a dinner). 

White tie is generally not called for. Musicians might wear it, but only because for them, it's a uniform that they own and get plenty of wear from. Don't be obligated to buy a full set, even if you buy season tickets. 

If there is a bar, don't get anything to drink except maybe a glass of sparkling wine. It's not an occasion to drink 3 beer as fast as you can.

If there is a lecture beforehand, go see it. When I attended the ESO (Edmonton, Alberta) I found myself seated in the upper gallery and while I waited, the conductor lectured for about fifteen minutes before the doors to the theatre opened.

Wear a dark grey or black suit. Unless you're wearing a tux, don't wear a bow tie. Do wear a tux on opening night and for gala events. Basically, if you're in dress circle on opening night, black tie is appropriate. Some people will wear white tie, but again, they have been wearing it as uniform, once a month for thirty years.

Music is often divided into "movements". Do not clap between movements. Wait for everybody else to clap. Standing ovations are rare and can be a bother to a conductor who wants to rush through a 90-120 minute program.

BTW, I've performed with the LSO, and try to make it to several of their events. It's an occasion for older ladies to dress to the nines, but most of the younger ladies wear basic dresses suitable for the office, or the everpresent LBD. If you are bringing a lady, they needn't hit the local boutique, because a basic pantsuit or skirt set will work well. 

If you are bringing a child, get a seat in the upper gallery, in case you have to make an urgent bathroom break. Also remember cost. In Edmonton, the dress circle costs about 5x the cost of the upper gallery.

Tom


----------



## godeacs (Nov 28, 2009)

Arrive early (late arrivals either interrupt the show or won't be seated until later), wear a dark suit and a tie, and pay attention to the conductor. You'll look better than many people there -- even at the Met Opera, it's surprising how few people dress up. Oh and if you have the opportunity to listen to the music beforehand, do so. You'll be familiar with it and it will give you a new level of satisfaction to hear the music performed live - much like listening to a band.


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

I play with a local band called the "Silver" band. It's basically a fun band with serious members who play 4-5 times a year. The "Gold" band performs much more often and gets more of the challenging music. I've played with both, as well as with a Conservatory Winds, Orchestra and College level bands.

My membership in the Silver band means I tend to usher a lot for Gold band. It's a chance to wear white tie, collect the tickets, etc. Sort of a chance to socialize with members of both bands and there are a lot of Gold band members who usher for us. 

Most people who attend a symphony concert do not dress up. In Edmonton, seated in the Upper Gallery I was the only guy in a suit. I was waiting around for the show to start and a lady mistook me for a member of the orchestra. She asked me who was playing, I replied "Brahms" and she suddenly turned into a Bostonian and said, "MAHvelous". Because dress circle tickets are so expensive (compared to Lethbridge where a 1st row ticket costs 33 dollars) they are often the last to sell out. When I inquired about whether I needed a "dinner jacket" for the dress circle, the girl at the ticket office said, "No. But a sports coat and tie is generally acceptable. 

So, if you want to dress up, wear a dark suit with a tie and white pocket square. Don't rent a tux or white tie rig. 

As for what ushers do, they primarily help older ladies find their seats. But there is a cardinal rule among ushers. The doors to the hall do not open except after the applause. We in the LCBS (Silver and Gold bands) also play the national anthem at the start of the performance, and it is rude for an audience member to attempt to slip in. Most good ushers will not seat anybody till after the national anthem. 

I remember ushering one time where there were Scottish dancers onstage for one number. A lady had come, mistaking the start of the performance at 8PM instead of 7PM. She wanted to see the dancers, but showed up halfway though their number and I could not open the doors to seat her until after the number. She was mildly perturbed, and really didn't care about the remainder of the performance.

If there are drinks served, the usher's job is to prevent the drinks from being taken back into the performance hall. Some people think it's witty to walk in with a beer up their sleeve. Don't do that.

As for the actual performance, I would encourage you to only buy tickets to programs you want to see. No point spending 150+ to sit in dress circle just so you can brag about it. 

Also, don't try to go backstage and congratulate the director, especially if you don't know him. Any flowers to be delivered should be delivered by a reputable delivery service several hours before the performance, so they can be passed to the Soprano or lead flute during the encore. My girlfriend who tours, often is in the awkward position of accepting an expensive bundle of roses which she must then discard or give to a friend in the area. The best reason not to go backstage is that it's going to merely be a bunch of musicians changing from white tie to casual clothes before they head to the sponsors reception.

I realize only some of this may be of value, but I do usher a lot (3-4 times a season) and also perform, so I am intimately familiar with some of the etiquette. 

Thomas


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

Canadian said:


> If there is a bar, don't get anything to drink except maybe a glass of sparkling wine. It's not an occasion to *drink 3 beer* as fast as you can.


Excellent advice. It's not a good situation to be sat with one's legs crossed, uncomfortably wanting the WC halfway through a 45 minute symphony.

Another tip, turn the mobile phone OFF. Haydn and the Nokia tune do not mix. :wink2:


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Wear exactly what you want. You bought concert tickets for yourself and your beau/belle to go to a concert to enjoy it.
You're not there for anyone else. If you want to wear a lounge suit, do so, but don't feel obligated, if you want to wear chinos and a blazer do so, again don't feel obligated. 

The most important thing is that you feel comfortable and not self-conscious in what you're wearing. You will, if the US is anything like the UK & Sweden, see plenty of people in jeans, T shirts, tennis shirts, walking boots, trainers and so on. 


If however, it's a first night or a gala performace for some specific cause etc., more caution should be taken, in other words lounge suit minimum.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

I think the OP wants to know the dress code. If so :-



What should I wear to an Atlanta Symphony Orchestra Concert?

What should I wear to an Atlanta Symphony Orchestra Concert? 
Contrary to what many people think, formal attire -- such as tuxedos and evening gowns -- is not required at Symphony concerts. In fact, most people only wear formal clothing to our Opening Night Concert. At our other concerts, most concertgoers wear business or cocktail attire. 

Simple google query would have provided the answer.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Wear exactly what you want. You bought concert tickets for yourself and your beau/belle to go to a concert to enjoy it.


The local symphony has encouraged casual attire for many of it's performances in an effort to open it up to a wider audience. They felt that many never experience the symphony because they think that it's a stuffy affair for rich folks and stay away. Accordingly they want to present it as a fun evening for everyone with the emphasis on the music rather than the attire of the audience. Of course some performances are still a little more formal.

Cruiser


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

The local symphony encourages you to wear business casual. However, I also attend their annual ball, and that's tuxedoes and gowns for 95% of the people in the room.

As many people have said, wear what you want. Unless you are in Dress Circle, and therefore having paid for the privilege, you can get away with a sports coat, chinos and no tie.

There will probably be three classes wearing white tie. The orchestra, the conductor and the ushers.

Thomas


----------



## Scotch&Cigars (Dec 27, 2009)

Cruiser said:


> The local symphony has encouraged casual attire for many of it's performances in an effort to open it up to a wider audience. They felt that many never experience the symphony because they think that it's a stuffy affair for rich folks and stay away. Accordingly they want to present it as a fun evening for everyone with the emphasis on the music rather than the attire of the audience. Of course some performances are still a little more formal.
> 
> Cruiser


Oh the internal conflict... On one hand, I kind of enjoy the formality of it. On the other hand, every time I go to the symphony, I notice how the average age increases; it seems that the younger generations aren't being raised with the same level of appreciation for classical music as I was. To that end, I'd like to see younger people attending the symphony no matter what they are wearing.


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

The Dress Circle was created so that those who like to dress up don't have to deal with people who want to wear whatever is not appropriate.


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

Scotch&Cigars,

I recently had front row seats to a symphony performance in my small city. My mother (my guest, my g/f had to work at the last minute) and I were the only ones seated in the front row. Apparently 33 bucks is too much for somebody to have such seats. I wonder if there is the same thriftiness for sporting events.

I was curious if there was a special dress code for the front sections, as there is in the other symphonies I've enjoyed. I simply asked my band director (community band, I'm 26) who is the principal bassonist what I should wear. He simply said, wear what you always wear (that is a suit). 

Seated directly behind me were four children. I am certain their admissions were comped, because their dad was the solo horn player and a PhD instructor at the local uni.

When I was in line outside the concert hall to get in, there was a number of rather stylishly dressed young people I knew from uni. At least locally, there is a certain cachet associated with symphony, even if a couple pints of beer costs more than admission. 

So, perhaps the youth is not lost. Even if they're wearing tweed safari coats and ankle boots, there is still a hope. Now if only the average performance-goer would wear their best.

Thomas


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

Scotch&Cigars said:


> Oh the internal conflict... On one hand, I kind of enjoy the formality of it. On the other hand, every time I go to the symphony, I notice how the average age increases; it seems that the younger generations aren't being raised with the same level of appreciation for classical music as I was. To that end, I'd like to see younger people attending the symphony no matter what they are wearing.


Agreed. I am sure there are many factors contributing to the decline in younger concertgoers. I blame it on the cutbacks in the educational system, both in music education as a required course and in extra curricular activities, such as band and providing concerts for students.
.


----------



## Scotch&Cigars (Dec 27, 2009)

Canadian said:


> Scotch&Cigars,
> 
> I recently had front row seats to a symphony performance in my small city. My mother (my guest, my g/f had to work at the last minute) and I were the only ones seated in the front row. Apparently 33 bucks is too much for somebody to have such seats. I wonder if there is the same thriftiness for sporting events.
> 
> ...


That is heartening. I only wish I saw it here in the USA.



blue suede shoes said:


> Agreed. I am sure there are many factors contributing to the decline in younger concertgoers. I blame it on the cutbacks in the educational system, both in music education as a required course and in extra curricular activities, such as band and providing concerts for students.
> .


Agreed, the educational cuts are probably a big part of it.

When I was growing up, from when I was probably 10 or so, my parents would take me to a number of performances by the Chicago Symphony Orchestra every year. I just don't see that with kids these days as much.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Sounds like a good enough excuse to wear black tie.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

Good advice in this thread except for the "wear whatever you want" opinion. Fortunately sites like this are dedicated to raising the standards of dress, not lowering them. In addition to the advice rendered, feel free to mingle with other patrons during the pre/post and intermissions. You may even make a new set of friends.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

The last time my wife and I attended the Chicago Symphony, it was several years back and it was a performance scheduled to show their appreciation to the symphony's benefactors. I wore a Tux; others did as well but, there were a lot of folks in business attire and even a sprinkling of business casual. LOL, the performance was memorable...as I had closed my eyes, so as to better enjoy the music)), when my wife administered a shot to my ribcage...after my snoring disturbed the couple next to us! You can take the man out of the country but, you just cannot take the country out of the man...I guess.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> the performance was memorable...as I had closed my eyes, so as to better enjoy the music)), when my wife administered a shot to my ribcage...after my snoring disturbed the couple next to us!


Reminds me of this old Bud Light commercial. :icon_smile_big:






Cruiser


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

eagle2250 said:


> *I wore a Tux*; others did as well but, there were a lot of folks in business attire and even a sprinkling of business casual. LOL, the performance was memorable...as I had closed my eyes, so as to better enjoy the music)), when my wife administered a shot to my ribcage...after my snoring disturbed the couple next to us! You can take the man out of the country but, you just cannot take the country out of the man...I guess.


I've just been watching the 007 movie 'Quantum of Solace', I did notice in the 'Tosca' opera scene, that every member of the audience was wearing black-tie. I wonder if this was a gala performance, or it was done so James Bond wouldn't look out of place in his trademark tux?


----------



## dandymandy (Mar 29, 2011)

I find these occasions quite hard dresswise, as said in this thread before the dress can vary dramatically depending upon the night and the place. But personally I think the safer and also the better choice is to dress smart then too casual. And as going to the symphony isn´t an everyday event (at least not for me) I like to celebrate the occasion by what I wear.


----------

